# freistellen und auswahl löschen



## schuetzejanett (10. Dezember 2007)

hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei ein foto in photoshop zu bearbeiten oder besser gesagt aus 2 Fotos 1 zu machen. Dafür habe ich eins freigestellt und dann in das zweite eingefügt. da an dem hintergrundbild etwas zu ändern war, habe ich daraus eine ebene gemacht und es bearbeitet. Nun habe ich beim freistelen ein stück vergessen, was noch weg muss, aber wenn ich die auswahl erstelle und lösche oder ausschneide wird nicht der Hintergrund dahinter sichtbar, sondern dieses muster(wie bei kein Hintergrund) Wie schaffe ich es das stück freizustellen, so das der hintergrundbldsichtbar wird und nicht der hotoshop hintergrund


----------



## chmee (10. Dezember 2007)

? Ich kann der Sache nicht folgen.
Du hast zwei Ebenen *gehabt* ?! Da Du sie zusammengeführt hast, gibt es die Möglichkeit der Nachbearbeitung dieser einen Ebene nicht mehr.

mfg chmee


----------



## schuetzejanett (10. Dezember 2007)

Nein ich habe 2 ebenen. Nur zu beginn meiner Arbeit war die eine die hintergrund ebene und die zweite die ebene mit dem bild was noch rein sollte. Doch ich habe aus der hintergrundeben ne richtige gemacht und jetzt gehts halt net mehr das wenn ich in der oberen was lösche oder radiere die darunterliegende sichtbar wird. Wie mache ich aus der ehemals hintergrund eben wieder eine?


----------



## janoc (10. Dezember 2007)

Kannst du mal einen Screenshot von deiner Ebenenpalette posten?
Grundsätzlich: Wenn du in der Ebene darüber etwas löscht, dann wird das darunter sichtbar. Egal ob die Ebene eine "normale" oder die "Hintergrundebe" ist.


----------



## GerH (17. Dezember 2007)

Der Screenshot würd mich auch Interesieren ... Dann kann man vielleich auch helfen 
LG


----------

